

Snapchat Launches Collaborative Timelines Based On Events - jswt001
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/17/snapchat-launches-collaborative-timelines-based-on-events/

======
dylangeorge
This is a pretty cool idea, but how are they going to regulate
nudity/profanity being added to this public story?

